# Need driver for FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL



## vicky_gill

plz help to download driver for hard disk of FUJITSU MHW2160BH PL for xp


----------



## The_Other_One

You don't need drivers for hard drives.  I assume you're having problems installing Windows?  You need the SATA drivers for your motherboard/laptop.


----------



## vicky_gill

The_Other_One said:


> You don't need drivers for hard drives.  I assume you're having problems installing Windows?  You need the SATA drivers for your motherboard/laptop.



yeah you r right... i am trying to install xp on vista laptop hp.... but it does not detect HHD .. where can i download sata drivers ...


----------



## The_Other_One

The laptop manufacture's page or chipset/SATA controller's manufactuer's page


----------



## vicky_gill

The_Other_One said:


> The laptop manufacture's page or chipset/SATA controller's manufactuer's page



I am trying to install this driver using F6 external fllopy drive ....it gives error
"file iastor.sys caused an unexpected error(32768) at line 2113 in d:\xpsprtm\base\boot\oemdish.c


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...  Confirm the disk is good, perhaps format and re-copy it.  If it still won't work, I'd suggest looking for an alternative copy of the driver.

Also, on some computers you can set the drive to IDE emulation mode so no driver is required.  Check around your bios.  It's normally something like IDE/ACPI mode, IDE emulation, or IDE/SATA mode...


----------

